# Software para graficar y leer puertos



## primomario (Feb 2, 2007)

TAL cual, necesito un software de preferencia visual basic o C... como para leer el puerto paralelo o serial, ademas almacenar lo que lea ese soft, graficarlo y controlar velocidades de muestreo en pantalla.... en fin alguien tiene ayuda para esto gracias


----------



## Aristides (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola primomario, en esta página esta para bajar "StampDAQ", una macro de EXCEL, para el puerto serial:

"StampDAQ Real-Time Data Acquisition for Microsoft Excel Version:  1.0 (English version) provides spreadsheet-based real-time data acquisition through this Excel add-in program which provides a BASIC Stamp interface to the serial port.  Note: Office/Excel 2000 or higher is required."

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp

Otro programa que puedes bajar es ""StampPlot Lite ":

"StampPlot Lite  Version:  1.7 graphing utility is a digital strip-chart recorder that lets you visual and log to file data from a BASIC Stamp module."

El manejo de este último está explicado en:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf


----------



## mogue86 (Jun 23, 2009)

Que bueno que lo pusiste por que no sabia como iba a adquirir los datos y enviarlos a excel, es que voy a usar un pic16f84 para unas medidas con un sensor que lo mas seguro es que voy a usar uno ultrasonico.


----------



## primomario (Jun 25, 2009)

Gracias aristides, el citio donde está el StampDAQ está roto veré si lo localizo por la web, el otro enlace si lo pude bajar nuevamente gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 24, 2011)

Puff yo se que que ya esta muy olvidado este tema pero que ayudota me han dado con este soft que necesitaba ahorita y me quedo perfecto me salvaron de mucho tiempo programando jejej que chido son estos foros me cae, que seriamos sin internet y esta clase de sitios


----------

